# Barking at other dogs and people



## Alee C. (Dec 15, 2015)

My 7month old puppy Bear goes everywhere with me. He loves people, and LOVES LOVES to play with other dogs We took him to puppy class, and he goes to doggy daycare about once a week. Here's the odd thing, when we are out for a walk, at home or in town, beach anywhere if he sees another dog he will bark at it, a very deep loud bark. But then when he meets them he loves them, and plays with them.Could this bark be from excitement, should I correct it? Also when people come to our house he barks and barks, he does not do this when we are in public or at someone else's house, just at our house. He has such a sweet temperment(even at 7months, he never really went through the nipping phase), but he has such a BIG scary bark.


----------



## Kikka (Mar 23, 2015)

If you haven't already enrolled in basic obedience courses, I highly recommend it. Trainers will be able to teach you how to effectively take control of the situation by either distraction or using the leave it command. You want to nip the behavior in the bud now, because the older he gets the harder it will be to undo bad habits.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Kikka said:


> If you haven't already enrolled in basic obedience courses, I highly recommend it. Trainers will be able to teach you how to effectively take control of the situation by either distraction or using the leave it command. You want to nip the behavior in the bud now, because the older he gets the harder it will be to undo bad habits.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with kikka.
> A good trainer will always teach owners how to train their dogs how to ignore other dogs.
> ...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If there's no lunging or pulling involved and you simply want to stop the noise,teach a quiet command.


----------



## msk (May 12, 2016)

My 4 month old puppy and I went through puppy socialization and we're going to go to Obedience 1 in a couple of weeks.

Similar problems. He loves other dogs and kids and wants to greet them. He likes the dog park and will try to play with other dogs. If he's on leash and he sees another dog or kid, he barks (and yes his bark is not wee) and he lunges. It's really embarrassing.

I'll try walking in another direction if I see the dog or kid coming but it's really hard to avoid in a congested city. I try distracting with treats or "watch me" or "touch" or "sit" and it's not really great at breaking his focus/obsession with the dog or kid.

So hey I'm watching to see the replies to this thread with great interest!


----------



## Kikka (Mar 23, 2015)

msk said:


> My 4 month old puppy and I went through puppy socialization and we're going to go to Obedience 1 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Similar problems. He loves other dogs and kids and wants to greet them. He likes the dog park and will try to play with other dogs. If he's on leash and he sees another dog or kid, he barks (and yes his bark is not wee) and he lunges. It's really embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Have you tried using a head collar? Takes some time for the dog to get used to but it really helps with the lunging and pulling. It's also easier to redirect their attention with it, as you're controlling the head.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Kikka said:


> Have you tried using a head collar? Takes some time for the dog to get used to but it really helps with the lunging and pulling. It's also easier to redirect their attention with it, as you're controlling the head.


Kikka, I'm using halter with mine for the past 2-3 months at least - doesn't help a whole lot. It definitely makes it easier to control the "wandering off" moments when he follows some strong scent while in heel, but the times when his attention is locked on some dog, he still turns the head through the halter's resistance. The only way I can keep his head from turning is by holding the halter right under his chin, and even then his eyes point into the direction of distraction.

I'm actually seeing a different trainer in about an hour (our first meeting) and taking private lessons. I think I'll try the direction of training him to keep his attention on me all the time, and hopefully that will curb the habit of focusing on other stuff around him.
Eventually I want him to walk comfortably without any pressure from either halter or training collar, and I'll keep trying different trainer until we find the way to make it work without any stress to the pup (using positive and engaging training).

I too will be keeping an eye on this thread for any ideas


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Head Halter?? Yeah ... not a fan of "Checkbook" solutions but instead of engaging in yet another "Pro's and Cons" they are already in this discussion.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tated-puppies-under-arms-any-alternative.html

The barking at other dogs thing?? Well in part the Doggie Day is creating "excitement" at meeting other dogs! One day a week should not be a big deal but he has no "Plan B" at excitement to meet and play is all he knows?? SO not really a surprise there. 

There are a few links in here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7837361-post12.html

See "New Dog a Challenge" Who Pets my Puppy or Dog" is how I roll. It sounds pretty hard core ... but the key thing is if your dog actually "likes people" have him Sit or Stand and have people come to him "not him go to them" you take control of the meetings not him and he does not have to meet "everybody." And certainly no dog in the street "I thought my dog was friendly???" people.

And the first clip in there on loose leash walking, flat buckle and collar or a SLL, no yanking and cranking watch your dog/puppy move, gentle leash pressure as required ... just hold the pressure if he sits down, he will figure out, hey if I step forward the pressure is gone??? Dog Park warning is in there also. 

And the "Place Command" and "Sit on the Dog" very important for changing behaviours and training calmness into a dog, the thread in that link pretty much covers it all.

AT anyrate as always ask questions and welcome aboard all.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Alee C. said:


> My 7month old puppy Bear goes everywhere with me. He loves people, and LOVES LOVES to play with other dogs We took him to puppy class, and he goes to doggy daycare about once a week. Here's the odd thing, when we are out for a walk, at home or in town, beach anywhere if he sees another dog he will bark at it, a very deep loud bark. But then when he meets them he loves them, and plays with them.Could this bark be from excitement, should I correct it? Also when people come to our house he barks and barks, he does not do this when we are in public or at someone else's house, just at our house. He has such a sweet temperment(even at 7months, he never really went through the nipping phase), but he has such a BIG scary bark.


When my pup was 5 moths old I had a private consult with a trainer who is the go-to guy in my area for training GSDs.

Finn was doing the barking, lunging, and pulling behavior, nipping too.
I literally could not walk him in public.

The 1st thing the trainer did was fit him for the H Sprenger prong collar. He showed me how it's used for walking and training. And how to make leash corrections.
The next day I signed up for Basic obedience class with that trainer.
There were several GSD pups in the class and all were wearing prong collars. 

After learning how to walk in a heel, he set up the classroom so our dogs had to walk by one another. 
The handlers were expected to get their dogs to ignore the other dogs in the class. We did that by using name recognition and leash corrections.
We spent lots of time each week on that exercise. 
Eventually, the dogs learned to not react to the other dogs in class.

It is a difficult skill for a young dog to learn and it takes daily practice.
Your dog is not allowed to approach other dogs or people. He's to remain polite and quiet on walks and ignore other dogs.
It's when dogs lock eyes that the problems begin...barking lunging pulling which leads to over excitement and sometime growling and snapping.

Finn is 21 months old and he is very good at ignoring other dogs but he slips up now and then. 
He has graduated to Adv. Obedience class but now and then I'll take him to the basic obedience class just for a refresher course. 

The skills that you learn in basic obedience class are the foundation for everything else ie games/sport, walking, hiking, socializing with dogs and people etc.

Good luck.
The "sit on your dog link" that chip18 gave you is good. it worked for me.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree with Findlay as I also have a dog reactive dog and going to a trainer helps watch what you are doing make sure your timing is good so forth and a good environment to practice in. You want to make sure your pup is not fixated on the other dog to long otherwise you will not be able to get his attention. You want your pup focused on you so he is able to ignore the other dog. This all takes much practice. 
Body posturing, Breathing,, relax hold on leash many things come into play as not to set your pup off. It also helps you become super aware of your surroundings and you learn your pups body language well. 
Sounds like your pup is frustrated to play but just the same having teaching him to ignore other dogs is important. It is good to practice focusing exercises. sit on the dog video is also very helpful as my pup is always eager to greet guests it did help him calm down. This is a good focusing video - instead of saying my pups name I would say "look" to get him to focus on me. 
http://youtu.be/9oo6tcSxWWg


----------

